
5 weird things you didn’t know about time zones - bootload
https://jakubmarian.com/5-weird-things-you-didnt-know-about-time-zones/
======
Piskvorrr
"LA is in UTC-8:00, London is in UTC" \- no no no, bad bad bad! LA is in PST,
London is in BST. That these zones have _offsets_ that sometime align with UTC
and UTC-8, is completely irrelevant. Postulating their equivalence just
spreads the confusion.

